# Not too Shabby



## shabbar (27/8/15)

any vendors have stock ??


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/8/15)

Calling @Sir Vape and @BigGuy for the second one!

This one is for you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola (27/8/15)

shabbar said:


> any vendors have stock ??
> 
> View attachment 34593
> View attachment 34594


Check @The eCigStore. They posted something about this juice last week.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## skola (27/8/15)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-ecig-store-not-too-shabby-joose.t14316/

Here you go..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

